

Ask HN: Israeli Search engine? - megaman22

My site has been getting slammed with connections from 82.80.249.173 and 192.114.71.13 today.  Both of these IPs appear to be owned by Bezeq International.  It looks very much like when Google or Bing initially indexed my site, basically crawling every link on the site, four or five requests a second.<p>What is interesting is that all these requests are using real browser user-agents (Firefox 24 (Mozilla&#x2F;5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; rv:24.0) Gecko&#x2F;20100101 Firefox&#x2F;24.0), Chrome 32 (Mozilla&#x2F;5.0 (Windows NT 6.3; WOW64) AppleWebKit&#x2F;537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome&#x2F;32.0.1700.72 Safari&#x2F;537.36), IE 10 (Mozilla&#x2F;5.0 (compatible; MSIE 10.0; Windows NT 6.1; Trident&#x2F;6.0)), Opera 9 (Opera&#x2F;9.80 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64) Presto&#x2F;2.12.388 Version&#x2F;12.16), etc), rather than a spider, or the more common bots I see that will specify FireFox or Chrome with no version.<p>Any idea what is going on here?
======
mtmail
Cycling through a couple of user agent strings to pretend to be a real user
takes only few lines of code. Are images requested and Javascript executed?

I wouldn't read too much into this. There are lots of crawler/spiders around.
From product search engines, people search engines, image or audio, generic or
research, some crawlers' whole purpose is to point to your referrers (ads) or
maybe your competition hired somebody to crawl you.

Once you have a website for a while those crawlers are as usual as programs
that try to login or look for old Wordpress vulnerabilities (/wp-admin, /cgi-
bin/ etc).

------
bbcbasic
Whats this? Stack exchange?

~~~
megaman22
No, the topic has stayed unlocked too long for that :-)

